# C.O.B.W.E.B. Basic Police Mountain Bike Patrol School



## Gil

C.O.B.W.E.B. Basic Police Mountain Bike Patrol School

Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center Police Department - Boston, MA

September 29, 30, October 1, 2005

C.O.B.W.E.B. INC. AND THE BETH ISRAEL DEACONESS MEDICAL CENTER POLICE DEPARTMENT ARE NOW TAKING RESERVATIONS FOR THE BASIC POLICE MOUNTAIN BIKE PATROL SCHOOL, TO BE HELD SEPTEMBER 29, 30, OCTOBER 1, 2005 FROM 8AM TO 4 PM. THE COST OF THE PROGRAM IS $229.00 PER OFFICER, WITH PAYMENT DUE ON OR BEFORE THE FIRST CLASS. TO RESERVE SEATS FOR THIS CLASS PLEASE CALL C.O.B.W.E.B. INC. AT (781) 395-8708.


----------



## Guest

Hello,
I am really interested in joining up with your team and i would like to know more about your C.O.B.W.E.B mountain bike positon training course for September 29, 30, and October 1st.

Please let me know as soon as possible.
Thanks
Islanndia Milinazzo
[email protected]


----------



## reno911_2004

WTF?


----------



## Gil

Mr./Mrs. Islanndia Milinazzo

May I make a suggestion.....

Call Them!

(781) 395-8708


----------



## JoninNH

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Islanndia is new to BB forums...*
:L:


----------

